# Fischwilderei in Burlafingen



## vonda1909 (27. Januar 2021)

Das sollte richtig  teuer werden


----------



## rippi (27. Januar 2021)

Hoffentlich wird das fallen gelassen.


----------



## zokker (27. Januar 2021)

Wen interessiert's ...


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Januar 2021)

Das ist schade für die Besitzer, aber ein klein wenig kann ich die Schwarzfischer schon verstehen. Der Zugang zu Gewässern in der Region und der Ostalb ist miserabel.


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist schade für die Besitzer, aber ein klein wenig kann ich die Schwarzfischer schon verstehen. Der Zugang zu Gewässern in der Region und der Ostalb ist miserabel.


Und weil der Bäcker keine Brötchen mehr hat, klau ich sie meinem Nachbarn ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Januar 2021)

Die Beweislage des geparkten Autos ist noch Diskussionswürdig...


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Januar 2021)

So kannst du erkennen wer mit Kriminalität einverstanden ist so lange  es andere  betrifft.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und weil der Bäcker keine Brötchen mehr hat, klau ich sie meinem Nachbarn ?


Wenn du wüsstest wie arm die Ostalb an Gewässern ist, würdest du verstehen, warum die Hemmschwelle zum Schwarzangeln mancherorts geringer ist, als die Prüfung und Aufnahme in einen Verein.

Habt ihr als Jugendliche alle brav euren Schein gemacht, bevor ihr das erste Mal los gezogen seid? Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Januar 2021)

Als  Kind ist es doch etwas  anders  wie im Alter  .Frauen  habt ihr dort aber  genug?


----------



## fishhawk (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Habt ihr als Jugendliche alle brav euren Schein gemacht, bevor ihr das erste Mal los gezogen seid?


Ne, ich hab meinen mit 12 gemacht, war also noch ein Kind.

Und mit dem Auto bin ich auch erst als Erwachsener ans Gewässer gefahren.


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Habt ihr als Jugendliche alle brav euren Schein gemacht, bevor ihr das erste Mal los gezogen seid? Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein.





vonda1909 schrieb:


> Als Kind ist es doch etwas anders wie im Alter





Laichzeit schrieb:


> die Hemmschwelle zum Schwarzangeln mancherorts geringer ist


Nachvollziehen kann ich das schon, aber wenn ich da nicht angeln kann, muss ich was ändern. 


Change it, Leave it or Love it.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Januar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> So kannst du erkennen wer mit Kriminalität einverstanden ist so lange  es andere  betrifft.


Nachvollziehen und gut heißen sind zwei paar Schuhe. Offensichtlich kannst du Ersteres nicht. 
Übrigens bin ich nur unweit westlich von Ulm und ebenfalls von Schwarzfischerei betroffen. Wir pachten Bäche in Gemeinschaft und greifen jedes Jahr welche auf.
Ich bin bei der Pacht nur dabei, weil ich die richtigen (wohlhabenden) Leute kenne. Mancherorts ist Angeln an guten Gewässern ein Privileg.



hanzz schrieb:


> Nachvollziehen kann ich das schon, aber wenn ich da nicht angeln kann, muss ich was ändern.
> 
> 
> Change it, Leave it or Love it


Ja zum Beispiel reicher sein, oder Neffe vom richtigen Onkel.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Januar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Wen interessiert's ...


Solange  es nicht dein Boot ist welches geklaut  wird ist  das  Interesse  in Grenzen.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nachvollziehen kann ich das schon, aber wenn ich da nicht angeln kann, muss ich was ändern.
> 
> 
> Change it, Leave it or Love it.


Kein Grund andere zu bestehlen.!


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Die Beweislage des geparkten Autos ist noch Diskussionswürdig...


Es sei denn,da liegt noch ein abgeschossenes Reh im Kofferraum.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Januar 2021)

Nein ich kann  nicht Nachvollziehen  mir einfach etwas  zu nehmen  nur weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann oder aus anderen Gründen  es nicht bekommen  kann. Da gibt  es für mich keinen Spielraum


----------



## rippi (27. Januar 2021)

Vonda ich kann dich und die Denkweise dahinter verstehen. Allerdings denke ich das Gewässer, Landschaften und darin befindliche Lebewesen niemals Privatbesitz von irgendjemanden sollten und heiße in der Tat den Eingriff in solche Konstrukte gut.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Januar 2021)

Das  haben die in  Russland  und die  DDR nicht einmal  geschafft dem Volk  alles zu geben . Es gibt Privatbesitz  und dieser wird durch das  Gesetz  geschützt. Und das ist gut so. Nur weil ich kein Land habe kann ich nicht auf Obstwiesen oder Kartoffelfelder gehen und mich bedienen.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


rippi schrieb:


> Vonda ich kann dich und die Denkweise dahinter verstehen. Allerdings denke ich das Gewässer, Landschaften und darin befindliche Lebewesen niemals Privatbesitz von irgendjemanden sollten und heiße in der Tat den Eingriff in solche Konstrukte gut.


Die Zeiten wo geknechtete Bauern etc. aus purer Existenznot zum Wilderer wurden, sind m.W. in Deutschland zum Glück lange vorbei.

Bei uns in der Gegend kenne ich keine freien Gewässer.  Die Fischereirechte gehören Verbänden, Vereinen oder Privatpersonen.
Die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine pro Gewässer wird auch durch die zuständigen Fischereibehörden gedeckelt.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, weisen solche Gewässer, die nicht jedes Wochenende von anonymen Anglermassen gestürmt werden, i.d.R. bessere, naturnähere und nachhaltigere Fischbestände auf.

Deshalb finde ich das System durchaus gut, auch wenn das bedeutet, dass ich zu vielen schönen Gewässer keinen Zugang habe.

Wenn dort aber jeder angeln könnte wie er wollte, würde es mir dort  wahrscheinlich gar keinen Spaß mehr machen.

Allerdings ist das Verhältnis Angler/Gewässerfläche bei uns in der Gegend auch ziemlich hoch.

In MVP dürfte das wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Meines Wissens durfte aber selbst im real existierenden Sozialismus nicht jeder angeln oder jagen wie er lustig war.  Ausnahmen gab es da wohl aber schon.

Fischwilderei/Jagdwilderei/Diebstahl außerhalb einer echten Notlage würde ich nicht gutheißen.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie arm die Ostalb an Gewässern ist, würdest du verstehen, warum die Hemmschwelle zum Schwarzangeln mancherorts geringer ist, als die Prüfung und Aufnahme in einen Verein.


Hallo,

ich war vor über 50 Jahren in Ulm bei der Bundeswehr Da gabs doch östlich von Ulm/Neu-Ulm jede Menge an Baggerseen. Gibts die nicht mehr?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (27. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> … Da gabs doch östlich von Ulm/Neu-Ulm jede Menge an Baggerseen. Gibts die nicht mehr?
> ...


In der Gegend von Burlafingen (Bayern) gibt es genügend Baggerseen, wie du angesprochen hast, ebenso ist die Donau nicht weit.
Laichzeit bezog sich wohl auf eine Gegend nördlich von Ulm, Wahrscheinlich in der Gegend von Aalen (BaWü).


----------



## Effes (27. Januar 2021)

Davon abgesehen, dass es selbst auf der Ostalb noch viele Gewässer im Verhältnis zu der Ecke um Schwäbisch Hall gibt, ist ein „Gewässermangel“ ja sicherlich kein Grund, das Schwarzangeln zu rechtfertigen. Im Gegenteil, gerade dort, wo ein Mangel an etwas besteht, bezahlt der Eigentümer natürlich auch mehr für seinen Besitz. Sprich ein Schwaezangeln in MeckPomm ist sicherlich ein deutlich kleinerer Schaden, als ein Schwarzangeln in gewässerarmen Gegenden.
Das Rechtsverständnis mancher Leute ist schon speziell.


----------



## zokker (27. Januar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Solange  es nicht dein Boot ist welches geklaut  wird ist  das  Interesse  in Grenzen.



Genau ... richtig.
Mir wurde der Motor vom Boot geklaut (vor 9 Jahren) und das Auto meiner Frau ist letztes Jahr, vor unserem Haus, zu Schrott gefahren worden (Fahrerflucht, Auto Totalschaden). Beide Male auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben. So was ist für mich interessant ... .
Wenn irgendwo, unbekannte Leute in mir unbekannten Gewässern Schwarzangeln, ist das fuer mich nicht von Interesse und ich werde mir darum auch nicht das Maul zerreißen.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Januar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Genau ... richtig.
> Mir wurde der Motor vom Boot geklaut (vor 9 Jahren) und das Auto meiner Frau ist letztes Jahr, vor unserem Haus, zu Schrott gefahren worden (Fahrerflucht, Auto Totalschaden). Beide Male auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben. So was ist für mich interessant ... .
> Wenn irgendwo, unbekannte Leute in mir unbekannten Gewässern Schwarzangeln, ist das fuer mich nicht von Interesse und ich werde mir darum auch nicht das Maul zerreißen.


Hat dich aber nicht gehindert  so ein Kommentar zu bringen.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Januar 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass es selbst auf der Ostalb noch viele Gewässer im Verhältnis zu der Ecke um Schwäbisch Hall gibt, ist ein „Gewässermangel“ ja sicherlich kein Grund, das Schwarzangeln zu rechtfertigen. Im Gegenteil, gerade dort, wo ein Mangel an etwas besteht, bezahlt der Eigentümer natürlich auch mehr für seinen Besitz. Sprich ein Schwaezangeln in MeckPomm ist sicherlich ein deutlich kleinerer Schaden, als ein Schwarzangeln in gewässerarmen Gegenden.
> Das Rechtsverständnis mancher Leute ist schon speziell.


Ich rechtfertige hier gar nichts. Schwarzangeln ist unrecht. Man sollte sich aber fragen was der Schwarzangelei zuträglich ist und die Leute dazu bewegt.
Übrigens kann eines der am dichtest besiedelten Bundesländer seinen Bürgern ein unkompliziertes Stockangelrecht bieten, während andernorts das Recht der Allgemeinheit sich eine herrenlose Sache anzueignen durch das kaufbar Vorrecht der Fischereiberechtigten eingeschränkt wird. So viel zu speziellem Rechtsverständnis.


----------



## Effes (28. Januar 2021)

Deine Denkweise kann ich noch nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Gerade in gewässerarmen Gegenden ist es doch umso schwerer, jedermann den Zugang zu Gewässern zu ermöglichen. Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wie die wenigen Gewässer in unserer Gegend aussehen würden, wenn jeder das Recht hätte, seinen Wurm zu Baden und wahllos Fische herausziehen würde. Nachhaltig wäre da gar nichts mehr und in kürzester Zeit wären die Gewässer leer gefischt. Hat man dagegen Gewässer in Hülle und Fülle, bspw. die Nordsee direkt nebenan, kann man eine solche Rechtslage deutlich einfacher durchsetzen.
Außerdem bringt der Besitz des Fischereirechts in einem Gewässer einen weiteren großen Vorteil mit sich: der Eigentümer ist verpflichtet, Hegemaßnahmen durchzuführen. Dass das nicht immer geschieht steht auf einem anderen Blatt geschrieben, aber in deinen Wunschvorstellungen würde sich niemand (oder der Staat?) darum kümmern. Aber bei dem Befischungsdruck wären Hegemaßnahmen quasi eh überflüssig.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

Die Herrschaften hat keiner gezwungen schwarz zu fischen. Das sie im Unrecht waren, haben sie durch ihre Flucht eindeutig bewiesen. Das ein Auto mit im Spiel war, zeigt dass sie strafmündig sind. Also sollen und werden sie auch ausfassen. So wie wir als Buben unsere Watsch'n ausgefasst haben.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Januar 2021)

Selber schuld und von mir in keiner Weise Beileid. Wer das Risiko eingeht , muss das Risiko tragen.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> was der Schwarzangelei zuträglich ist und die Leute dazu bewegt.


Egoismus?  Rücksichtslosigkeit? Missachtung von Recht und Gesetz?  Soziale Verwahrlosung?

Da sie mit dem Auto angerückt sind, würde es mich wundern, wenn die Schwarzangler durch prekäre Lebensumstände zur Nahrungsbeschaffung aus dem Wasser gezwungen worden wären.  

Die Argumentation von Effes erscheint mir schon ziemlich schlüssig.

Aber natürlich sind auch andere Sichtweisen legitim.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Egoismus?  Rücksichtslosigkeit? Missachtung von Recht und Gesetz?  Soziale Verwahrlosung?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

man kann ja auch sehen, was gut gehegte Gewässer bringen. Ich brauche z.B. wegen des Angelns, ausser auf Salmoniden, da wir hier topographisch nicht so gut aufgestellt sind, nicht woanders als in meinen Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern zu fischen um erfogreich zu sein. Da passiert es nicht, dass ich z. B. fünfmal auf Hecht losziehe und nur zweimal etwas fange. Wobei ich Schniepel bis 60 cm nicht zähle.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Prinzchen (28. Januar 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wie die wenigen Gewässer in unserer Gegend aussehen würden, wenn jeder das Recht hätte, seinen Wurm zu Baden...


Manchmal vermisse ich den Ferkelfahnder schon...


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Januar 2021)

So wie ich das gelesen habe, sind schonmal 66,66% der "Angler" entwischt ( 2 von 3 ).

Einer wurde anhand des KFZ ermittelt , was bei entsprechend anwaltlichem Geschick nur sehr bedingt für eine Verurteilung sorgen dürfte.

Der gute Mensch wird alles abstreiten und sofern keine Feststellung der Beute in Form von gefangenem fisch vorliegt , ist der Nachweis eben schwierig.

Ich denke, das Verfahren wird evtl. gar nicht eröffnet - und wenn, dann gegen Geldauflage eingestellt.

Die anderen 2 sind fein raus ... denke mal, Beugehaft zum Verpfeifen von Schwarzangel-Kumpels wird selbst in Bayern eher nicht verhängt?!

Ansonsten eine kleine, nette Geschichte !

R.S.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Deine Denkweise kann ich noch nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Gerade in gewässerarmen Gegenden ist es doch umso schwerer, jedermann den Zugang zu Gewässern zu ermöglichen. Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wie die wenigen Gewässer in unserer Gegend aussehen würden, wenn jeder das Recht hätte, seinen Wurm zu Baden und wahllos Fische herausziehen würde. Nachhaltig wäre da gar nichts mehr und in kürzester Zeit wären die Gewässer leer gefischt. Hat man dagegen Gewässer in Hülle und Fülle, bspw. die Nordsee direkt nebenan, kann man eine solche Rechtslage deutlich einfacher durchsetzen.



In gewässerarmen und teuren Regionen wird die Bewirtschaftung durch den exklusiven Gewässerzugang sowohl ent- als verschärft. Hier liegen einige private Fischereirechte seit Jahren brach, da die hochbetagten Eigentümer nicht mehr fischen oder sich die Erben nicht dafür interessieren. Dazwischen gibt es die äußerst mäßig befischten Stecken von uns. Am andren Ende des Extrems kommt der Verein mit 40 Mitgliedern und 2 Kilometer Fluss. Grob geschätzt werden 80-90% der Angler auf ungefähr die Hälfte der verfügbaren Gewässerstrecken konzentriert. Mit all den Konflikten, die das bringt. 
Ein weiteres Problem ist dass die Pachteinnahmen in der Regel auf private Konten oder die Staatskasse fließen und in keiner Weise dem Gewässer zu Gute kommen. Im Gegenteil, der gebeutelte Angler zieht lieber eine Forelle mehr, dass es sich auch gelohnt hat. Diese Fischgeilheit ist auch ein Auswuchs der ständigen Verteuerung der Fischerei. Fragt doch mal bei euren Vereinen, was die Tilgung der Pacht anteilig an den Beiträgen ist. Für Besatz und Bewirtschaftung ist durch die Pachten weniger Geld flüssig.
Wie du erkennst, bin ich als Mitpächter selbst ein Teil des Problems. Ich war auch einmal der Meinung, dass es in Deutschland zu viele Angler gäbe, als dass man zumindest an den größeren Gewässern den Zugang deutlich liberalisieren könnte. Ich kann in großen Städten wie Bern oder Zürich ohne Problem einen Wurm baden, aber nicht in Konstanz oder Starnberg. Worin liegt der Unterschied?



Effes schrieb:


> Außerdem bringt der Besitz des Fischereirechts in einem Gewässer einen weiteren großen Vorteil mit sich: der Eigentümer ist verpflichtet, Hegemaßnahmen durchzuführen. Dass das nicht immer geschieht steht auf einem anderen Blatt geschrieben, aber in deinen Wunschvorstellungen würde sich niemand (oder der Staat?) darum kümmern. Aber bei dem Befischungsdruck wären Hegemaßnahmen quasi eh überflüssig.


Der Punkt ist, dass die Inhabe des Fischereirechts nicht zur Ermöglichung der Fischerei verpflichtet. Das merkst du zum Beispiel, wenn der NABU die neuen Kiesgruben pachtet. Die Empörung im AB ist unermesslich, wenn der NABU 83 Millionen Bürgen den Zugang zum Gewässer verwehrt anstelle eines angelnden Pächters, der 82.999.999 Menschen die Fischerei an diesem Gewässer verunmöglicht. 

Asozial ist das Schwarzfischen gegenüber den Eigentümern und der Natur. Asozial ist das Eigentum an Fischereirechten gegenüber der ganzen Bevölkerung an jedem Gewässer, dass die Nutzung als Allgemeingut zuließe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (28. Januar 2021)

Na gucke, in Bayern ist neben dem auflösen legaler Demos (Fürth) sogar noch Zeit um Schwarzangler zu jagen. Hoffentl. hatten die Diebe bei dieser schweren Straftat wenigstens ein Maultuch um.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> In gewässerarmen und teuren Regionen wird die Bewirtschaftung durch den exklusiven Gewässerzugang sowohl ent- als verschärft. Hier liegen einige private Fischereirechte seit Jahren brach, da die hochbetagten Eigentümer nicht mehr fischen oder sich die Erben nicht dafür interessieren. Dazwischen gibt es die äußerst mäßig befischten Stecken von uns. Am andren Ende des Extrems kommt der Verein mit 40 Mitgliedern und 2 Kilometer Fluss. Grob geschätzt werden 80-90% der Angler auf ungefähr die Hälfte der verfügbaren Gewässerstrecken konzentriert. Mit all den Konflikten, die das bringt.
> Ein weiteres Problem ist dass die Pachteinnahmen in der Regel auf private Konten oder die Staatskasse fließen und in keiner Weise dem Gewässer zu Gute kommen. Im Gegenteil, der gebeutelte Angler zieht lieber eine Forelle mehr, dass es sich auch gelohnt hat. Diese Fischgeilheit ist auch ein Auswuchs der ständigen Verteuerung der Fischerei. Fragt doch mal bei euren Vereinen, was die Tilgung der Pacht anteilig an den Beiträgen ist. Für Besatz und Bewirtschaftung ist durch die Pachten weniger Geld flüssig.
> Wie du erkennst, bin ich als Mitpächter selbst ein Teil des Problems. Ich war auch einmal der Meinung, dass es in Deutschland zu viele Angler gäbe, als dass man zumindest an den größeren Gewässern den Zugang deutlich liberalisieren könnte. Ich kann in großen Städten wie Bern oder Zürich ohne Problem einen Wurm baden, aber nicht in Konstanz oder Starnberg. Worin liegt der Unterschied?
> 
> ...


Immer das  Gejammer


----------



## feko (28. Januar 2021)




----------



## feko (28. Januar 2021)

Hab meinen Beitrag noch einmal überarbeitet bzw gelöscht. 
Bei so Fischdiebstählen handelt es sich oftmals um mehr als materielle Dinge. 
Für die einen ist es ein bisschen schwarzangeln und ein Kavaliersdelikt, für den Geschädigten hängt oftmals mehr dran. 
Ein Beispiel ist das ich zu der Geburt meiner Tochter vor 7 Jahren einen wunderschönen karpfen erwarb. Letztes Jahr wurde er mir geklaut. 
Der finanzielle Schaden interessiert mich da nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich halte von Schwarzfischern allgemein nichts, egal ob das Gewässer einem Verein , einer Privatperson oder dem NABU gehört.

Bei uns in der Gegend ist es z.B. auch nicht einfach, eine Jagderlaubnis zu erhalten. Alles privat verpachtet oder Naturschutz.

Die Motive der Leute, die dort  im Park illegal Rehe abschießen oder mit  Drahtschlingen erlegen, kann ich zwar ggf. noch nachvollziehen, aber niemals gutheißen.

Wir Leben nicht mehr in Zeiten der Feudalherrschaft wie damals im Sherwood Forest.

Für die Wilderei von damals hätte ich noch Verständis gehabt.  Da ging es um die nackte Existenz.

Die Wilderer von heute haben wohl andere Motive.

Mir würde auch nicht einfallen als "Ocupante"  in CranCanaria eine Finca zu besezten, wenn der Eigentümer mal ein paar Wochen nicht da ist.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist legitim auch andere Sichtweisen zu haben.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich kann in großen Städten wie Bern oder Zürich ohne Problem einen Wurm baden,


Also m.W. kriegt man auch in der Schweiz Probleme, wenn man bei einer Kontrolle keine Angelberechtigung/Patent und keinen Sachkundenachweis vorlegen kann.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also m.W. kriegt man auch in der Schweiz Probleme, wenn man bei einer Kontrolle keine Angelberechtigung/Patent und keinen Sachkundenachweis vorlegen kann.


In der Schweiz herrscht an den meisten größeren Seen Freiangelrecht für Jedermann, inklusive Touris. Vorausgesetzt ist Sachkunde, aber kein Sachkundenachweis. Auch an Grenzgewässern zu Deutschland, wie dem Bodensee. Die Angelei hat das nicht umgebracht, im Gegenteil. 
Zu den Ausführungen der Wilderei spare ich es mir. Wer nicht verstehen möchte, dass ein einfacher Zugang zum Angeln einige Schwarzfischer von der Kriminalität abhalten würde, der will es nicht.



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Immer das  Gejammer


Wenn du nichts besseres zu sagen hast, kannst du dir den Kommentar gerne sparen, danke.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> In der Schweiz herrscht an den meisten größeren Seen Freiangelrecht für Jedermann, inklusive Touris. Vorausgesetzt ist Sachkunde, aber kein Sachkundenachweis. Auch an Grenzgewässern zu Deutschland, wie dem Bodensee. Die Angelei hat das nicht umgebracht, im Gegenteil.
> Zu den Ausführungen der Wilderei spare ich es mir. Wer nicht verstehen möchte, dass ein einfacher Zugang zum Angeln einige Schwarzfischer von der Kriminalität abhalten würde, der will es nicht.


Bein schweizer Freiangelrecht musst du aber auch dazu sagen, dass da nicht jeder tun und lassen kann, was er will. Das ist ziemlich streng auf lediglich mit "dem Zapfen" - also nur eine Posenrute - reglementiert.

Und es ist alles andere, als eine Erfindung der Moderne. Mit dem Freiangelrecht hat man Jakobswegpilgern gleichzeitig verboten, in den Städten um Nahrung zu betteln, die Städte teilweise für sie gesperrt. Die sollten sich im See ihren Fisch fangen und sich danach schnell wieder vom Acker machen.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich streng auf lediglich mit "dem Zapfen" - also nur eine Posenrute - reglementiert.


und nur ein Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken, kein Köderfisch etc. ?



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wer nicht verstehen möchte, dass ein einfacher Zugang zum Angeln einige Schwarzfischer von der Kriminalität abhalten würde, der will es nicht.


Wie gesagt, deine Sichtweisen sind schon legitim.

Ich möchte diese Klientel, die keinen Bock hat sich an Recht und Regeln zu halten,  aber nicht am Gewässer haben.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und nur ein Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken, kein Köderfisch etc. ?


So genau kenne ich die Regularien der Eidgenossen auch nicht. Ich weiss nur von "zapfenfischen vom Ufer" und kein Angeln gezielt auf Raubfische. Also kein Spinnfischen, kein Schleppen u.s.w..


----------



## fishhawk (29. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> So genau kenne ich die Regularien der Eidgenossen auch nicht. Ich weiss nur von "zapfenfischen vom Ufer" und kein Angeln gezielt auf Raubfische. Also kein Spinnfischen, kein Schleppen u.s.w..


Also trotzdem immer noch ein Beitrag zur potentiellen Kriminalisierung der Bevölkerung?

Wenn Regeln gebrochen werden, ist natürlich auch derjenige, der die Regeln aufgestellt hat,  mit schuld.

Wem man dann die Hauptschuld zuweist oder ob man deshalb lieber auf manche Regeln verzichten sollte, ist eine philosophische Frage.

Ich bin da ggf. mehr Hardliner und eher für Regeln + Kontrollen, um die Fischerei in gewissen Bahnen zu lenken. Aber diese Sichtweise muss niemand teilen.

Hängt aber natürlich auch von der Situation am Gewässer am.  An der Küste von SL  sind da evtl. weniger Beschränkungen notwendig als an einem  0,5 ha großen Teich mitten in der Großstadt.

Dass ehemalige Schwarzfischer sich nach der Einführung von Freiangelrechten plötzlich in vorbildliche, waidgerechte und rücksichtsvolle Angler verwandeln, würde ich nicht ganz ausschließen wollen. Das halte ich aber eher für Ausnahmefälle.   Da dürfte das Gegenteil wohl häufiger auftreten.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also m.W. kriegt man auch in der Schweiz Probleme, wenn man bei einer Kontrolle keine Angelberechtigung/Patent und keinen Sachkundenachweis vorlegen kann.


Hallo,

so ist es. Ich habe in der Schweiz schon in mehreren Gewässern gefischt, da war überall eine Lizenz nötig. Mit Ausnahme in der Strecke meines Bekannten, die ihm selbst gehört und ich mit ihm unterwegs war. Die haben sogar meist gestaffelte Preise für die Lizenzen, je nach Status: Am günstigsten die Angler aus dem gleichen Kanton, dann die aus den angrenzenden Kantonen, dann die Angler aus der Restschweiz, dann Ausländer, die in der Schweiz arbeiten und die fünfte und letzte Kategorie und am teuersten; Ausländer, welche nicht in der Schweiz arbeiten. War zumindest am Oberalpsee und am Saeblisee so, sowie an einem Gewässer im Tessin, das ich aber nicht mehr genau weiss. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ulf Daubner (29. Januar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Drei Schwarzangler wurden an einem Privatsee bei Burlafingen auf frischer Tat ertappt. Einer kassiert nun eine Anzeige.*
> 
> ...


Da sehe ich den Sinn nicht so wirklich, aber naja...


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so ist es. Ich habe in der Schweiz schon in mehreren Gewässern gefischt, da war überall eine Lizenz nötig. Mit Ausnahme in der Strecke meines Bekannten, die ihm selbst gehört und ich mit ihm unterwegs war. Die haben sogar meist gestaffelte Preise für die Lizenzen, je nach Status: Am günstigsten die Angler aus dem gleichen Kanton, dann die aus den angrenzenden Kantonen, dann die Angler aus der Restschweiz, dann Ausländer, die in der Schweiz arbeiten und die fünfte und letzte Kategorie und am teuersten; Ausländer, welche nicht in der Schweiz arbeiten. War zumindest am Oberalpsee und am Saeblisee so, sowie an einem Gewässer im Tessin, das ich aber nicht mehr genau weiss.
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist definitiv falsch für den Rest der Schweiz. An den meisten großen Gewässern herrscht Freiangelrecht, dass eben mit ein paar Einschränkungen ans Gerät verbunden ist. Ansonsten sind die Preise entsprechend dem Lohnniveau in der Schweiz auch für Ausländer höher, in der Regel spielt sich das aber grob zwischen den Süddeutschen und Österreicher Verhältnissen ab.
Ich bin hier raus, es ist sinnlos.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nein, das ist definitiv falsch für den Rest der Schweiz. An den meisten großen Gewässern herrscht Freiangelrecht, dass eben mit ein paar Einschränkungen ans Gerät verbunden ist. Ansonsten sind die Preise entsprechend dem Lohnniveau in der Schweiz auch für Ausländer höher, in der Regel spielt sich das aber grob zwischen den Süddeutschen und Österreicher Verhältnissen ab.
> Ich bin hier raus, es ist sinnlos.


 Hallo,

das mit dem Freiangelrecht mag ja an den größeren Seen so sein, an diesen habe ich aber nicht gefischt. An den kleineren Seen oder auch Flüssen und Bächen, welche ich befischt habe, war überall eine Lizenz nötig. Die Preise für die Lizenzen dort sind jedoch nicht so schlimm und weit von österreichischen Lizenzpreisen entfernt. Auch die in der teueren Kategorie.
Was soll an meinem Beitrag Nr. 46 denn falsch sein? Da werden nur Erfahrungen aus einem Schweizer Anglerurlaub bei einem Bekannten aufgeführt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> In der Schweiz herrscht an den meisten größeren Seen Freiangelrecht für Jedermann, inklusive Touris. Vorausgesetzt ist Sachkunde, aber kein Sachkundenachweis. Auch an Grenzgewässern zu Deutschland, wie dem Bodensee. Die Angelei hat das nicht umgebracht, im Gegenteil.
> Zu den Ausführungen der Wilderei spare ich es mir. Wer nicht verstehen möchte, dass ein einfacher Zugang zum Angeln einige Schwarzfischer von der Kriminalität abhalten würde, der will es nicht.
> 
> 
> Wenn du nichts besseres zu sagen hast, kannst du dir den Kommentar gerne sparen, danke.


Hättest  du alles  gelesen wüsstest du was  ich davor geschrieben  habe. Den anderen  die schon in anderen Ländern  unterwegs  sind  es geht um Schwarzangeln und das Deutschland. Wenn es dort so schlecht  mit dem Legalem Weg um angeln zu können bei aller Liebe  dann suche ich mir ein anderes Hobby.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Januar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hättest  du alles  gelesen wüsstest du was  ich davor geschrieben  habe. Den anderen  die schon in anderen Ländern  unterwegs  sind  es geht um Schwarzangeln und das Deutschland. Wenn es dort so schlecht  mit dem Legalem Weg um angeln zu können bei aller Liebe  dann suche ich mir ein anderes Hobby.


Es ist sinnlos. Sollte dir mal das Angeln verboten werden, bitte beschwere dich nicht und such dir ein anderes Hobby, denn es wird auf legalem Wege sein.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit dem Freiangelrecht mag ja an den größeren Seen so sein, an diesen habe ich aber nicht gefischt. An den kleineren Seen oder auch Flüssen und Bächen, welche ich befischt habe, war überall eine Lizenz nötig. Die Preise für die Lizenzen dort sind jedoch nicht so schlimm und weit von österreichischen Lizenzpreisen entfernt. Auch die in der teueren Kategorie.
> Was soll an meinem Beitrag Nr. 46 denn falsch sein? Da werden nur Erfahrungen aus einem Schweizer Anglerurlaub bei einem Bekannten aufgeführt.
> ...


Bitte nimms mir nicht übel, die Diskussion an sich driftet ab, es liegt nicht an dir.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wem man dann die Hauptschuld zuweist oder ob man deshalb lieber auf manche Regeln verzichten sollte, ist eine philosophische Frage.
> 
> Ich bin da ggf. mehr Hardliner und eher für Regeln + Kontrollen, um die Fischerei in gewissen Bahnen zu lenken. Aber diese Sichtweise muss niemand teilen.


Da sind wir wahrscheinlich im Groben der selben Meinung. Meistens sind Ge- und Verbote unerlässlich für das Miteinander, manchmal leidet aber genau das unter etwas, das ich als Vebotsgeilheit und Nichtsgönnerei bezeichnen würde und erleben muss. Das macht uns viel kaputt, auch abseits von denjenigen, die deshalb meinen, sie müssten schwarz fischen. Den gesunden Mittelweg haben wir in Deutschland leider häufig verlassen.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2021)

Es liegt aber auch sehr viel an der regionalen Unentspanntheit. Es gibt Gegenden in Deutschland, wo die Menschen etwas lockerer sind, als im Schwabenland, das gleichzeitig eine enorme Gastfreundschaft aufweist, wenn man denn mal "ein Pfund Salz miteinander gefressen" hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Januar 2021)

Da iss es wieder - das Rentner Salz - kannst eben nich ohne 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Da iss es wieder - das Rentner Salz - kannst eben nich ohne
> 
> R.S.


Fahr hin, schau es dir an. Besonders prickelnd empfinde ich immer wieder den Umgang von echten Eingeborenen mit den "Schwursen" (spätausgesiedelte Neubürger aus Kasachstan)


----------



## fishhawk (29. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da sind wir wahrscheinlich im Groben der selben Meinung.


Ich denke wir sind was die Fischerei an sich angeht ziemlich auf gleicher Linie.  Auch wenn ich Dir bei spezieller Fischkunde sicher nicht das Wasser reichen kann.

Und ich respektiere deine Sichtweise in Bezug auf freien Zugang zu Fischereirechten, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile.

Wir müssen ja auch nicht gleicher Meinung sein, da wir ja zum Glück in einem Staat leben, wo die Bürger  nicht gleichgeschaltet werden sollen und nur die staatliche Einheitsmeinung öffentlich vertreten dürfen.

Ich denke keiner von uns beiden glaubt die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und allein  bestimmen zu können, was andere zu denken haben.


----------



## fleks (1. Februar 2021)

Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich sagen, erstmal abwarten. Der Artikel ist ja recht informationsdurstig ;-). Wenn sie aber wirklich schwarz gefischt haben sollten und Schaden entstanden ist, dann sollten Sie auch dafür etwas "entrichten" ;-). LG


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es ist sinnlos. Sollte dir mal das Angeln verboten werden, bitte beschwere dich nicht und such dir ein anderes Hobby, denn es wird auf legalem Wege sein.
> 
> 
> Bitte nimms mir nicht übel, die Diskussion an sich driftet ab, es liegt nicht an dir.


Was  meinst du was  die NABU schon alles an Angelstrecke stillgelegt hat oder auch unzugänglich für Angler mit  gehbehinderungen doch kann ich mich deswegen nicht über das Gesetz  stellen . 
Wo soll das sonst enden ?


----------

